# Diglea caravan park in Snettisham, Norfolk



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Has any body been here Diglea caravan park or the surrounding area we are looking to go in the summer but want things for our children to do they are 5 and 8 thanks Kev.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

bump 
Has nobody been there.


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Went there a few years back nice club on site also other clubs on sites in walking distance fish chips on the way to beach when tide is out you have about four square miles of beach so you wont be crowded! Plenty to do and see within an hours drive, but ifthe weather is good you wont go far!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Gets a 'very good' rating in our database :wink: ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3456

Pete


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi have you thought about Kellingheath ? It's lovely there....nice pool etc and plenty to do in the area. Our Grandson was nearly two when we went there, and he really enjoyed it.

We will def go back.


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

Kelling Heath = expensive!

Stuart


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

trackerman said:


> Kelling Heath = expensive!
> 
> Stuart


We didn't find it too bad when we were there. Expensive is Bainland at Woodhall Spa.........and £4 a night per dog. And extra for kids.


----------

